# Orange spots on Beardie



## petitsfilous (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anyone know what these are? 

4 year old female bearded dragon, housed with male who doesn't appear to have anything similar. Eats well, active. Doesn't look like mites.

Here is the biggest patch:









A few dots on back:









On head:









Couldn't turn photos, sorry.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

If I remember rightly, Bug had some of these but hey were red. She lived to a rip old age before we took the decision to pts and they never bothered her or turned into something more sinister!


----------



## petitsfilous (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you.

That last picture... Could that be mouth rot? Will get a better picture...


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

petitsfilous said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That last picture... Could that be mouth rot? Will get a better picture...


 The red dot? You would need to put up a better pic of the inside but If your concerned about mouth rot you should pick up the phone to your vet for a chat 
If your talking about the red/orange dot on her upper lip being mouth rot I would say no ... unless the dot on her leg is also mouth rot :whistling2:


----------



## petitsfilous (Jul 23, 2012)

Concerned about that pink patch on the middle of bottom lip. She doesn't have it on the other side. Poor dragon keeps getting manhandled today.


----------



## petitsfilous (Jul 23, 2012)

Antw23uk said:


> The red dot? You would need to put up a better pic of the inside but If your concerned about mouth rot you should pick up the phone to your vet for a chat
> If your talking about the red/orange dot on her upper lip being mouth rot I would say no ... unless the dot on her leg is also mouth rot :whistling2:


 It was the skin lining the lips that looked strange to me.

Doing some googling and it also looks like it could be MBD?


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

The orange dots could very simply be pigmentation that is starting to show, its not unusual, if any of the other things concern you then a vet is the most advisable way to go.

Reptile specialist, get a proper check up.

There are no "100% definate" signs of anything in the photos shown, just stuff that -can be- linked to some illnesses but are not certain signs, at least not yet anyway.

Vet, get a proper opinion.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

petitsfilous said:


> Concerned about that pink patch on the middle of bottom lip. She doesn't have it on the other side. Poor dragon keeps getting manhandled today.
> image


 You know she will hold this manhandling against you for ages now :lol2:


----------



## petitsfilous (Jul 23, 2012)

Haha, thanks guys.

A proper check up for the both of them then I think. Just for good measure.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm afraid that no one can offer health advice over the net. You will need a series of tests including a blood test at the vets to be sure of anything

The metabolic issues that surround reptiles can indeed present with swellings and discolouration of the mouth. A vitamin A deficiency can cause swelling, redness and puss.

A shortage of Ca through poor D3 provision and an under provided UVB system causes twisting of the lip but will usually show up with kinks and twists and swellings

A B vitamin shortage can show as skin spots, poor shedding, mouth redness or yellowing, puss forming, neurological issues and twitching.

a shortage of Mg can also cause similar things

then we have bacterial and even viral infection and insect bite,,,,,

So, as you can see there are many possible cause and these are just a few.

as such a vets advice should be sought.

The very best of luck!

john


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting, I can't ever say I have seen that, I would be very interested in hearing what it is. 

My gut feeling tells me that it could be dermatological, but wouldn't really know for sure, it doesn't look lke any bacterial or fungal I have seen. 

Please let us know how it goes. : victory:


----------

